# Questions re: GSD ownership



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

We lost of shepherd mix last year at 13 1/2 to mouth cancer. He was devoted to me, protective (only to those outside the house, once in he was mush!), intelligent and patient to a fault with my girls. He was a rescue which we adopted at approx 11 wks and required obedience training and work on his dominance for the first year or two of his life before he settled in to knowing his order in the pack. He was simply amazing. After he passed my daughter (16) and I fell in love with a medium size mix which we adopted with no idea of breed...later we discovered he is likely beagle (he bays) and he has grown to have all the physical characteristics of an english setter. Needless to say I went from extremely devoted, family driven personality to one of major independence and scent driven...when discussing this with our vet he said "Well, this is a totally different breed...not the people pleasing shepherd based breed you are use to." But he's adorable, highly intelligent and incredible with my girls. He is an extemely social and well adjusted dog and I know he would love another dog to play with...however, I still have work to be done on him with his recall and command follow thru so a second dog is in our distant future. 

I have always been drawn to the GSD and would love a purebred...I am not partial to color however I'd love to have input on any known differences/opinions on the lines which exist of the black, white and saddle (i.e does one have a known "better" temperment over the other, better health, etc.).

Most importantly is that I would prefer to adopt but am not opposed to purchasing from a reputable breeder. There is a very reputable GSD adoption group in our area and a friend of mine has a family member who has a wonderful line of shepherds who just recently had a litter and will likely have another in a couple of years with this same female...this would be a reasonable timeframe for me. The reason for my concern is that my youngest daughter has severe disabilities, movement disorder (she is very mobile and can have spastic movements, she likes to rock and jump as well) and she also has severe seizures. My shepherd mix was 4 yrs old when she was born and watched over her from day one...she could crawl over him when she was young and a couple of times even tripped over him when he was older and he never did a thing but try to get out of her way or stay perfectly still if it was too late to move Our new pup can't get close enough to her and actually alerts to her seizures...he is constantly wanting to lick, nibble and be next to her...he has no dominance or temperment issues! 

Based on this concern, what do you recommend I look for in terms of personality/temperment in either a rescue pup (one that has lived in a foster home preferably) or one from a breeder? What should we stay away from? I have never selected from a litter as both my dogs were from rescue organizations. I have read on here that if we go with a breeder the breeder could pick based on what we are looking for. But if we do rescue, I want to know in my head what I need to be aware of and not go with my "gut" or heart which really hasn't done me wrong to this point based on my past two choices! 

I am hesitant to have a young/adult dog due to potential for unknown baggage but I hate to come across sounding bias or stereotyping...if our daughter didn't have special needs it may not be as large of an issue and I want to do right by everyone concerned. One thing that was drilled into our heads by our trainers was that ultimately these are dogs and even the best, most gentle dog of any breed can bite if aggivated, intimidated or scared so I am not ignorant of this. I want to find a secure GSD who is a great family dog yet who is also a watch dog without being territorial...I would prefer a rescue but need your expertise if I go this route.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From what you just posted, I think whether you choose a rescue or one from a breeder you are very in tune to what is needed. I don't know where you are located, but a few breeders pop into my mind that have a pup which would fit into your home easily. Because you are knowledgeable and already have that 'expertise' that many lack.
If you are open to an older dog, maybe a breeder has a retired breeding bitch they want to rehome? Many can be as young as 5, with only a couple of litters in their past. Just have a trusting relationship whether you go rescue or breeder...take time to research it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- take your time, take advantage of the connections on this forum that can point you in the right direction whether you use a breeder or an rescue


----------

